# Campsite Suggestions



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking forward to spending some time in the Great Outdoors this summer and a good close look at the budget reveals some fairly tight constraints. I am turning to my fellow forum members for your thoughtful suggestions for campsites in Norther Utah that won't break the bank. Dispersed (free) sites are especially appreciated. Looking for a shade tree or two and some places to sit around the fire and enjoy time with the family. Your help is greatly appreciated! PMs welcome should you feel inclined...Thanks again.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

After the high water receded hit Blacksmith Fork canyon, any pull off big enough for your tent/trailer whatever you have is free. Only the campsites with toilet facilities are charged by the night. Also, lots of camping along the sinks road from the top of Logan canyon south toward Hardware Ranch....all free....no running water or lakes though. Several nice campsites on Temple Fork road as well as Franklin basin. Even the USU station near the Tony Grove turnoff is a great place to camp.
Just git out an go!


----------

